# Who has ever met a famous movie composer?



## Tony112 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just curious :D


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 24, 2009)

Back in 2003...

http://www.mikepatti.com/pic_8.htm


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 24, 2009)

hanz zimmer, ' heitor pereira, steve jablonsky, a few others from remote , tyler bates, 
and others less famous but very good composers.


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 24, 2009)

really cool !!!!!!!!!

john williams is so GREAT !!!!!!

gsilbers, how is Hans zimmer talking with?


I'm invited to visit Remote control this summer, i called them, and begged if i may visit them, at first they didn't approved, but on my 2th call with Ramin djawadi, i can visit them. :lol: 

I don't know if i will meet hans, but ramin promised to make some time, perhaps 1 hour, who knows ahah :lol:

I've never been to L.A., i can't wait 26 june 2009 =o


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 24, 2009)

A whole bunch - from my days at the post facility.

Two of the standouts from a "just a nice guy" perspective - Howard Shore, and Carter Burwell. Marc Shaiman was really cool, too - tho he shot me a funny look when I went off key doing a voice thing in the ADR stage on 'In & Out'. o


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 24, 2009)

John Williams
John Adams (not a film composer but a pretty awesome concert composer whose style influenced film scores).


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Mar 25, 2009)

I did some interviews last year. Have fun, Ramin is a real nice guy!
http://film-scoring.de/index.php/Bildergalerie/Bildergalerie.html (http://film-scoring.de/index.php/Bilder ... lerie.html)


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 25, 2009)

great link Andreas, thanks

nice pic you and Hans Zimmer


----------



## AR (Mar 25, 2009)

Chris Young.

Such a nice person. After the festival in Mardrid was over, he invited me and a few other guys to join him the evening at his hotel lounge for some drinks.
We had a discussion forum about ...composers we've ever met/ nice scores/ how he got the some jobs as a composer/ how he gets his ideas/ Hollywood parties/ alcohol/ non-smoking/ personal stuff / etc.

Really a open mind guy. Gave me his personal Email, and (to my surprise!) stays in contact  
Thumbs up

Greetings
AR


----------



## bryla (Mar 25, 2009)

AR, you wouldn't happen to be Rahman?


----------



## AR (Mar 25, 2009)

Sadly not :D

Would be great having two shiny Oscars in my vitrine


Well, I also know Harry Gregson-Williams, who happens to be a booze buddy. Often drunk on parties/ceremonies. Met him actually in a sportsbar.

Then I came in contact with Heitor Pereira, whose track I recorded on a album. He is the #1 guy for guitars on soundtracks. I mean, he has so much experience. He knows which and where to put guitars on a score. (also loved his score for "Haven")

There are some other independet film composers, like me who I met on festivals, who did already 1 or 2 famous feature films. Mayber 5 more years and they're famous.

Greets
AR


----------



## synthetic (Mar 25, 2009)

Chris Young is great, I took his free composition class last year. Incredibly generous guy. I created a video for Gigastudio and got to meet Hans Zimmer, Chris Young, Mark Isham, Trevor Rabin and a few others. I stole little ideas from each of their studio setups.


----------



## IvanP (Mar 25, 2009)

AR @ Wed Mar 25 said:


> Well, I also know Harry Gregson-Williams, who happens to be a booze buddy. Often drunk on parties/ceremonies. Met him actually in a sportsbar.
> 
> AR



Sad but so true...


----------



## Angel (Mar 25, 2009)

I went to school with Ramin and wrote notes, that he had to play! 
Long long loooooong ago.....

EDIT: And yes, he is and was always a nice guy!!!


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 25, 2009)

that's fun to read angel

he made a good disicion to enter berklee college, he is becoming a very good composer.

do you have contact with him?


----------



## Angel (Mar 25, 2009)

no, I don't... I wanted to say hello to him and tell him, it is great that he entered that carreer...

But I don't want him to think that I want to participate because of our ancient friendship 

He got a scholarship (correct word?) when he was 17 from Berklee while visiting a workshop over there but couldn't start studying because he first had to finish school 
They told him: "Go and get your "Abitur" (graduation diploma) and come back when you are ready"

He did


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 25, 2009)

thats very cool of you angel

i still don't know how he moved to remote control, to become the assistant of klaus badelt, did he first finished berklee or left berklee to work for klaus badelt?

what i am trying to ask is, how does all these young german composers find job at remote control, and in 5 years they score a BIG Hollywood blockbuster?

Is Hans really that generous?


----------



## Angel (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't tell you, I'm sorry... our contact ended, when he left for berklee...

But here you can see a german composer that has problems finding jobs in germany 

The notes I wrote for him, where an arrangement for the musical HAIR, where Ramin played bass and guitar and I played Berger, as you can easily judge from looking at my profile photo 

Btw.: That was NO joke


----------



## AR (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I'm from Germany, too...actually.

And as far as I know the only chance (as a European) to get into Hollywood is:

a) by luck, you did the music forthe film earned international respect,
b) or by studying in the US and after that working as a assistant.

Well, I got a offer to study @ UCLA with Chris Young, but I have to finish my study first at the Filmakademie here in Germany.

A study in composition is required therefor.

Ramin is a example, but also Jim Dooley, who studied with Young and later got involved with Hans Zimmer.

John Powell and Harry Gregson-Williams both studied in England before even becoming assistants. 
So the rumor about "to be discovered" isn't really true, although HZ found them somewhere and invited them over.

The best way is to know somebody personally, who knows those big guys personally and can vouch for you. I mean just a unknown programmer for James Newton Howard or John Powell. And maybe he gets you also a job there.


Greetings
AR


ps: Gustavo Santaolalla, whom I met backstage after a Bajofondo concert is also a really nice guy, although his colleagues think of him as a Hollywood outsider.


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the info, really great


----------



## musicpete (Mar 28, 2009)

I had the distinct honour of meeting and talking with Mr. Shore after each performance of his LOTR symphony in London for about a minute. A very nice and humble man, indeed.


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Apr 15, 2009)

I've met a few of the trumpet playing composers; Terence Blanchard, Mark Isham, Jeff Beal. They were all very nice and gave encouraging words, and only one of them attempted to recruit me into their religion. Not too bad right?


----------



## Hannesdm (Apr 15, 2009)

AR @ Wed Mar 25 said:


> Well, I got a offer to study @ UCLA with Chris Young, but I have to finish my study first at the Filmakademie here in Germany.



How did you got that offer? Because you met him? Or did you simply send in your stuff and they approved it?

I'm very interested to follow that program someday.


----------

